

Never Tell Me the Odds - louhong
http://blog.redfin.com/blog/2012/04/never_tell_me_the_odds.html

======
louhong
Two favorite quotes:

"Can you name a great consumer brand that was built by someone completely
rational?" - CEO of CarMax

"Never tell me the odds." - Han Solo

